# Реабилитация или операция? Грыжи межпозвонковых дисков L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1



## integra (25 Мар 2021)

На серии МРТ-томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела, взвешенных по т1 и т2 в стандартных проекциях, поясничный лордоз сглажен, отмечается С-образный изгиб. Высота и МР сигнал от межпозвонковых дисков пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника по Т2 ВИ неравномерно снижены, значительно за счет дегидратации.
Отмечаются умеренные передне- и задне-боковые краевые костные разрастания вдоль тел позвоночника. Краниальная замыкательная пластинка тела позвонка L5 в дорсальных отделах деформирована грыжей Шморля глубиной до 5 мм, костный мозг вокруг не изменен. Форма и размеры остальныхтел позвонков обычные. МР-сигнал от костного мозга тел позвонков неравномерно повышен по Т2 и Т1 ВИ с подавлением сигнала по Tirm ИП, за счетединичных зон жировой дегенерации.
На фоне диффузной дорсальной протрузии межпозвонкового диска L3-L4 определяется левосторонняя парамедиально-префораминальная грыжа с тенденцией к секвестробразованию, с умеренным отеком диска в дорсально-левых отделах, с косо краниокаудальным подсвязочным распостранением формирующегося секвестра вдоль нижней трети позвонка L3 вверх на 8 мм и вниз вдоль верхней трети позвонка L4 на 9 мм, без МР-признаков эпидурита вокруг выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала  на 7 мм. Грыжа диска деформирует переднюю поверхность дурального мешка и проходящие в позвоночном канале корешки спинномозговых нервов слева. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены с обеих сторон, больше слева. Корешки в межпозвонковых отверстиях компримированы, без МР-признаков утолщения. Передне-задний размер позвоночного канала 1,5 см.
На уровне L4-L5 определяется диффузная дорсальная грыжа межпозвоночного диска, с дорсальным подсвязочным распространением, прикрытая небольшими задне-боковыми остеофитами, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала на 8 мм. Грыжа диска деформирует переднююповерхность дурального мешка и проходящие в позвоночном канале корешки спинно-мозговых нервов. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены с обеих сторон. Корешки компримированы, без МР-признаков отека и утолщения. Передне-задний размер позвоночного канала 1,3 см.
На фоне диффузной дорсальной протрузии в дорсальных отделах, с дорсокаудальным подсвязочным распространением, прикрытая небольшими задне-боковыми остеофитами, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала на 5,5 мм. Грыжа диска деформирует переднюю поверхность дурального мешка.
Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены с обеих сторон. Корешки в межпозвонковых отверстиях компримированы, без МР-признаков утолщения. Передне-задний размер позвоночного канала 1,5 см.
Имеются проявления деформирующего артроза в межпозвонковых суставах на уровне L3-S1 с гипертрофией желтых связок, которые в свою очередь компримируют заднюю стенку дурального мешка, проходящие корешки ещё больше суживающие межпозвонковые отверстия.
Контуры конуса спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста четкие, ровные, МР-сигнал не изменен.
Заключение: МР-картинадегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника с нарушением статики. Грыжи межпозвонковых дисков: L3-L4 ( с тенденцией к секвестробразованию и МР-признаками радикулопатии слева в позвоночном канале), L4-L5, L5-S1. Грыжа Шморля позвонка L5. Спондилез.

Это заключение  врача от 20 июня 2020 года. Была на консультации у 4 нейрохирургов, двое предложили только оперативное лечение. Один врач предложил операцию с удалением межпозвонкового диска и его заменой, штифты и еще сказал, что могу попробовать реабилитацию и капельницы. Последний из врачей отговаривал от операции, в общем запугал. Я и так боюсь. С реабилитацией пока туго, в поликлинике мне отказали из-за секвестра.  Осенью 2020 года прошла курс капельниц, сейчас собираюсь на следующий курс.  А вопрос у меня следующий, есть вообще смысл в реабилитации в моем случае или все же операция?

Боли в спине были не постоянные, раз в несколько лет колола диклофенак. В прошлом году обратилась к врачу со жгучей болью в ягодице, через небольшой промежуток времени боль отдавала в трех точках по левой ноге (бедро, колено, голень). Сделала МРТ и  ЭМГ-исследование.

Зарегистрировано:
- амплитуда сенсорных ответов с малоберцовых и икроножных нервов умерено снижена, скорость проведения по сенсорным волокнам в пределах нормы.
- амплитуда м-ответов с малоберцовых и икроножных нервов в норме, но слева несколько ниже. Скорость проведения по моторным волокнам в норме. F-волны без отклонений.
- амплитуда м-ответов с большеберцовых нервов в норме, но слева несколько ниже. Скорость проведения по моторным волокнам в норме. F-волны без отклонений.
- амплитуда м-ответов  с бедренных нервов в норме, но слева несколько ниже.
- Hрефлекс справа умеренно снижен, слева отсутствует.
- по данным игольчатой миографии спонтанной денервационной активности в исследованных мышцах нет. При проведение пробы с произвольной активностью во всех исследованных мышцах регистрируется ПДЕ с пониженной длительностью, с нормальной и пониженной амплитудой, умеренной полифазией. Паттерн активации ДЕ редуцирован во всех мышцах по миогенному типу.
Заключение: Полученные данные соответствуют, умеренному диффузному аксональному поражению сенсорных волокон периферических нервов нижних конечностей по полиневритическому типу.
Кроме того зарегистрированы признаки миопатии.
Косвенные признаки хронического аксонально-демиелинизирующего поражения корешка S1 слева, в меньшей степени корешка L4 и L5 слева.
Сейчас ощущение пощипывания слева и пореза справа, невролог говорит увеличивается отек.
На сколько все серьезно и опасно в моем случае. Чем я могу помочь себе дома, пока не попала на реабилитацию?


----------



## Виктор-72 (26 Мар 2021)

integra написал(а):


> Сейчас ощущение пощипывания слева и пореза справа, невролог говорит увеличивается отек.


Парез - конечно серьезно. Если перетерпеть, то нерв не восстановить.
Другое дело, что для меня не очевидно что хуже - постоянная боль или шлепающая стопа.
Мой знакомый говорит, что готов потерпеть лишь бы нога ходила. А я натерпелся уже вволю, но и чтобы нога "отстегнулась" тоже не хотелось бы.


----------



## La murr (26 Мар 2021)

@integra, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## integra (9 Апр 2021)

МРТ    не разобралась толком как создать альбом.

Подойдут ли такие снимки?


----------

